# Sturdy Tongs



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

It is getting harder and harder to find some decent sturdy tongs. This last one did well for the last 6 months until tonight when one of the rivets popped grilling some flank steak. Where can I find an indestructible set of tongs? I want a set that won't flex when grabbing meat and are nice and firm. That almost sounds dirty doesn't it? Help me!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you have a restarant supply near you? They have ones that last a lot better than the regular ones you get in cooing and department stores. If there is a Restaurant Depot or Jetro they carry pretty good stuff. If not let me know and I can ship you some from here  

I found these on line - I have been using them for years and never had one break

http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_273108


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

There is an RD in Charlotte but nothing nearby Gary. I buy quite a few things from a couple of local restaurant supply places but the tongs they carry seem like weak stamped aluminum.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with Gary. We have a company in Reno called Resco that carries the good stuff.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 20, 2011)

Lots of heavy duty here...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...t+tongs&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

  Craig


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Lots of heavy duty here...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...t+tongs&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
> 
> Craig




These look about right. Thanks for the link Craig. Now I just need to rig up that whole skyline thing and a yarder. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Forester-He...229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0a8e439d

All joking aside, keep the suggestions coming folks. I want to buy my last pair of tongs ever.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> There is an RD in Charlotte but nothing nearby Gary. I buy quite a few things from a couple of local restaurant supply places but the tongs they carry seem like weak stamped aluminum.


I have several different sizes of the Vollrath ones in the link and they are stainless not aluminum and for the price they are worth the try


----------



## desertlites (Dec 20, 2011)

I also have a pair of those BBQ tongs with the wooden handles (hickory in fact) and they are really heavy duty and comfortable Joel. there at the Other house!


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I have several different sizes of the Vollrath ones in the link and they are stainless not aluminum and for the price they are worth the try




I must have missed the link with your original post Gary. I will check em out.


desertlites said:


> I also have a pair of those BBQ tongs with the wooden handles (hickory in fact) and they are really heavy duty and comfortable Joel. there at the Other house!




Thanks for the TMs Bob. I will see if I can find a pair.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magma-A10-2...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5f8c7b1e

Man...304 stainless and no rivet...lifetime there!!!

  Craig


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magma-A10-2...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5f8c7b1e
> 
> Man...304 stainless and no rivet...lifetime there!!!
> 
> Craig




Beautiful Craig! Thanks!


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 20, 2011)

How much are you trying to handle with them? Are you turning steaks and chicken parts or try to lift a whole brisket? I've been buying mine at the local grocery and haven't had any problem with them, and they lock and unlock with a flick of the wrist. All of $3.98 ea


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> How much are you trying to handle with them? Are you turning steaks and chicken parts or try to lift a whole brisket? I've been buying mine at the local grocery and haven't had any problem with them, and they lock and unlock with a flick of the wrist. All of $3.98 ea




Packer briskets and 10lbs butts are not out of the question.


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 20, 2011)

Check these out I have a few sets of the 12"  and a couple 9" I like them a lot I see they have a 16" also.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 21, 2011)

Those ones from Wasserstrom look like the ticket. I too have had issues with the grocery store variety. Popped rivets, rust and bending have left me frustrated and downright PO'd.


----------



## frosty (Dec 21, 2011)

I would stick with the stainless steel variety if possible.  I have had aluminum, and they broke in record time.  OXO is good, but the restaurant store is a good idea, and that is where all my current ones came from.  There's a reason restaurants use them. . . . . . . .


----------



## michael ark (Dec 21, 2011)

Last good set i got was from Lowe's spring stainless steel no rivets but to hold the wood grips on.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Restaurant Depot.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> Check these out I have a few sets of the 12"  and a couple 9" I like them a lot I see they have a 16" also.




These are the one's we have too. They are pretty tough, haven't had a problem with them yet.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2011)

We used to have problems with the tongs getting all tangled up in the prep equipment boxes until one day when a napkin ring accidentally slid onto the tongs in the box. We bought a bunch of cheap napkin rings and they never get tangled in the boxes or in the drawers in the house.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

It is getting harder and harder to find some decent sturdy tongs. This last one did well for the last 6 months until tonight when one of the rivets popped grilling some flank steak. Where can I find an indestructible set of tongs? I want a set that won't flex when grabbing meat and are nice and firm. That almost sounds dirty doesn't it? Help me!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you have a restarant supply near you? They have ones that last a lot better than the regular ones you get in cooing and department stores. If there is a Restaurant Depot or Jetro they carry pretty good stuff. If not let me know and I can ship you some from here  

I found these on line - I have been using them for years and never had one break

http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_273108


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

There is an RD in Charlotte but nothing nearby Gary. I buy quite a few things from a couple of local restaurant supply places but the tongs they carry seem like weak stamped aluminum.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with Gary. We have a company in Reno called Resco that carries the good stuff.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 20, 2011)

Lots of heavy duty here...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...t+tongs&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

  Craig


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Lots of heavy duty here...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...t+tongs&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
> 
> Craig




These look about right. Thanks for the link Craig. Now I just need to rig up that whole skyline thing and a yarder. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Forester-He...229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0a8e439d

All joking aside, keep the suggestions coming folks. I want to buy my last pair of tongs ever.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> There is an RD in Charlotte but nothing nearby Gary. I buy quite a few things from a couple of local restaurant supply places but the tongs they carry seem like weak stamped aluminum.


I have several different sizes of the Vollrath ones in the link and they are stainless not aluminum and for the price they are worth the try


----------



## desertlites (Dec 20, 2011)

I also have a pair of those BBQ tongs with the wooden handles (hickory in fact) and they are really heavy duty and comfortable Joel. there at the Other house!


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I have several different sizes of the Vollrath ones in the link and they are stainless not aluminum and for the price they are worth the try




I must have missed the link with your original post Gary. I will check em out.


desertlites said:


> I also have a pair of those BBQ tongs with the wooden handles (hickory in fact) and they are really heavy duty and comfortable Joel. there at the Other house!




Thanks for the TMs Bob. I will see if I can find a pair.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magma-A10-2...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5f8c7b1e

Man...304 stainless and no rivet...lifetime there!!!

  Craig


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magma-A10-2...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5f8c7b1e
> 
> Man...304 stainless and no rivet...lifetime there!!!
> 
> Craig




Beautiful Craig! Thanks!


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 20, 2011)

How much are you trying to handle with them? Are you turning steaks and chicken parts or try to lift a whole brisket? I've been buying mine at the local grocery and haven't had any problem with them, and they lock and unlock with a flick of the wrist. All of $3.98 ea


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 20, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> How much are you trying to handle with them? Are you turning steaks and chicken parts or try to lift a whole brisket? I've been buying mine at the local grocery and haven't had any problem with them, and they lock and unlock with a flick of the wrist. All of $3.98 ea




Packer briskets and 10lbs butts are not out of the question.


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 20, 2011)

Check these out I have a few sets of the 12"  and a couple 9" I like them a lot I see they have a 16" also.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 21, 2011)

Those ones from Wasserstrom look like the ticket. I too have had issues with the grocery store variety. Popped rivets, rust and bending have left me frustrated and downright PO'd.


----------



## frosty (Dec 21, 2011)

I would stick with the stainless steel variety if possible.  I have had aluminum, and they broke in record time.  OXO is good, but the restaurant store is a good idea, and that is where all my current ones came from.  There's a reason restaurants use them. . . . . . . .


----------



## michael ark (Dec 21, 2011)

Last good set i got was from Lowe's spring stainless steel no rivets but to hold the wood grips on.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Restaurant Depot.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> Check these out I have a few sets of the 12"  and a couple 9" I like them a lot I see they have a 16" also.




These are the one's we have too. They are pretty tough, haven't had a problem with them yet.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2011)

We used to have problems with the tongs getting all tangled up in the prep equipment boxes until one day when a napkin ring accidentally slid onto the tongs in the box. We bought a bunch of cheap napkin rings and they never get tangled in the boxes or in the drawers in the house.


----------

